# N.A.M.E.S. expo 2014



## PTsideshow (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is next years flyer!


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 3, 2014)

Things are moving along for this years show.


----------



## kvom (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll be there this year.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 3, 2014)

Looking forward to it Glen!!


----------



## chrispare (Apr 5, 2014)

I am thinking of attending this show as I have never been to a show of this kind. 
Is there lots to buy? I have a few friends that collect old and homebuilt engines. 

What could I expect from a show like this?

Chris


----------



## kvom (Apr 5, 2014)

At Cabin Fever they have consignment tables plus auction plus vendors.   At NAMES 3 years ago there was a separate section of vendor tables.  I bought some taps and large micrometers as I recall.

This year I'm picking up a set of castings for a stationary engine I want to build.

But as always the main attraction is seeing others' craftsmanship.


----------



## chrispare (Apr 5, 2014)

Do yo know castings are available


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 5, 2014)

NAMES has two kinds of displays- vendors and exhibitors. 

Vendors pay (I think a couple hundred dollars) to have a table and are allowed to sell items. There are new items from places like Little Machine Shop.com, PM Research, Sherline, and lots of used tools, books, plans, casting kits etc. I think last year there were 30-40 such vendor tables.

Exhibitors are NOT allowed to sell anything, although some guys cheat and offer their models for sale. Exhibitors are supposed to just show their work. This rule is to prevent the show form becoming a flea market, and I strongly support it.

To allow exhibitors to sell a few items Cabin Fever runs a consignment area- you sign in your item, up to 10 max. They handle the sale, you go by later and collect your money. Its great and I always buy and sell a few items there. NAMES had a consignment area run by a model club for a couple years, but they have not had it for the last couple years- I think the club found it to hard to run.

NAMES may have a vendor list on their web site.

If you are thinking about just one show, Cabin Fever has 120,000 sq feet of 'stuff', NAMES has 30,000


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 5, 2014)

chrispare said:


> Do yo know castings are available


Yes there are a couple of vendors that sell casting at the show. along with some new steam models,and sometimes people have old home made or the old casting kit models for sales.
NAMES is a non profit show. In the state of Michigan it is against the law for non profits to have a consignment sales booth.
The club that ran it had problems with manning the booth for the whole week end so they stopped doing it.
There are a number of vendors that only go to the NAMES show. Since the Cabin Fever is a for profit business and also owns the auction. Some of the vendors have said they don't go due to the people don't spend the money at the vendors only at the auction.
Maurry from Texas will have his hit and miss gas engine castings. PM Research will have some. and one or two others sold PM research kits.
There will be new and used tooling. Sherline will be there with the martin awards.

As to anybody caught selling at the exhibitors spaces, as last year they will be escorted from the show.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 5, 2014)

Glen, why is it so important to you that the Cabin Fever show is not a non profit? You make that point in just about every reply you make about the shows. It is in fact a family business run by one guy and his son, with help from all his family and friends. There is no giant corporation behind it, just a guy that likes model shows and decided to run one. Not really different than the committee that decided to run NAMES, just they formed a non-profit to shelter any income they make from it. If you spend just a few minutes and do some arithmetic you will find there is very little profit behind either of these shows, and we are damn lucky they continue to exist at any level.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 6, 2014)

Because as a non profit in the state of Michigan,NAMES has to operate under different rules. than a for profit company in Penn. People ask the same questions about the sales tables and why there isn't a consignment table.

Why is it you have to always bring up cabin fever in NAMES threads.


----------



## kvom (Apr 6, 2014)

The castings I'm buying are for the Joy's Valve Gear engine from Historic Models and Reproductions.  I already bought the plans from them, and the castings will be brought to the show (they are vendors there) saving me the shipping costs.  I also want to take a lot of pics of the finished engine that they display.

Mr. Howe, the supplier, says he no longer goes to CF since the cost for a booth makes it unprofitable for him.

As far as one vs. the other, I've enjoyed both shows in the past.  If I didn't have a conflict with the CF dates I'd have gone to both this year.


----------



## LSEW (Apr 6, 2014)

KVOM, PT: Hey guys, let's not start a flame war over CF vs NAMES. THey are both important to the hobby. We need to support the shows we have and the folks putting them on. I hope these two shows continue, as I see a decline in the hobby taking a toll. Look at what happened to GEARS.

I attend NAMES only because CF is just too far from Texas, ignoring whether it makes a profit. If I have really good sales at the show, it barely covers my expenses. I just like to go to the show, and I get the side benefit of visiting family in Indiana.

I wish there were model shows closer, like the one put on by the MoKan group in Lathrop Mo. I wish those guys could get their act together to make that into a national show. As I saw a couple of years ago when I attended, tHere is a lot of talent in the area and potential to have a much larger show.

Let's all pull together ans support the hobby.

maury


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 13, 2014)

The director's had the finial meeting before the show. Set up days and times for the show was fixed. All 45 vendor tables and booths have been taken/sold. Hope everyone of the them will be in attendance. Hope every one has a good Easter weekend and then a safe trip if you are coming near or far to the show!


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 23, 2014)

Its 6:00 Am on Wednesday and I am ready to hit the road- just over 900 miles to go. See you all at NAMES!


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 23, 2014)

Ron, have a safe trip.  

See you at the Yack!

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 23, 2014)

Glen, thanks for keeping us updated on the show.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 24, 2014)

A couple of emails and a question on another forum is below, along with the wrap up see you there Chuck!
After the usual assortment of fast food joints, Do hickeys Irish pub/bar across the street from the north end next to the fire house has good food. I haven't tried any of the walleye and other fish. The pizza place downtown have pretty good fair. There is a Subway shoppe on two short blocks west on Eureka rd and a short block south of the arena. In the bloc k before there is a new joint, called Jersey Giant subs. There is also the assortment of Mexican places, Outback  Olive garden et all between the arena and back to I-75.

The weather should be fair and in the mid 50's for Sat/Sun with part sun. on Friday they are calling for a soaking rain for mid morning towards afternoon. No snow or other stuff. Most of the roads coming in are clear or minimal construction. 
I will say watch out as the pot holes are bad this spring and they are in full bloom.

The show was ready and the trucks were bring in the vendor stuff this year Little machine shop got their stuff, Sherline, and the others that have the stuff shipped in.
So if you have been thinking and are with in a couple hours drive come on down 48 vendors, demos and the usual great displays of models.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 25, 2014)

Woke up at 5am and just can't sleep. Plan on packing up and heading down about 11 so I should roll in about noon.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 25, 2014)

See ya!!!!!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 25, 2014)

http://s770.photobucket.com/user/stevehuckss396/library/NAMES2014


The above link is a photobucket album with pix from setup day at the NAMES show. Almost everything is self explanitory except this one. Guess what it is.



















































































Tire pressure gage for Jerry Kieffer's 1/8 HD motorcycle. He puffed it with a small piece of tube and the stem popped out like a real one with graduation marks that are not visible with the naked eye. That man is not human.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 25, 2014)

You and Peggy have done a nice job on the pic's and I give up on the what's it but will wait for the answer!


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 25, 2014)

PTsideshow said:


> You and Peggy have done a nice job on the pic's and I give up on the what's it but will wait for the answer!



Tire pressure gage for Jerry Kieffer's 1/8 HD motorcycle. He puffed it with a small piece of tube and the stem popped out like a real one with graduation marks that are not visible with the naked eye. That man is not human.


----------



## RonGinger (Apr 26, 2014)

And on the other end of the scale is the massive Rose turning engine by David Lindow. I visited his shop once and watched it at work- you just have to see it in operation and some of the amazing work it can do. Time to head out for the show.


----------



## aonemarine (Apr 26, 2014)

Take lots or picture for those of us that can be there please.....


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 26, 2014)

I just dropped another 100 or so pictures from today.

http://s770.photobucket.com/user/stevehuckss396/library/NAMES2014


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well we made it home and another NAMES show is in the books. I put the last of the pictures I had into the album. There are 220 pix total. I don't know about anybody else but I had a great time and talked with hundreds of great people from this site and elsewhere around the country. Engines ran great all weekend until the last few hours when my tiny spark plugs just couldn't take any more. Casting demonstration went as well as it could go. Great weekend over all.

http://s770.photobucket.com/user/stevehuckss396/library/NAMES2014


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 28, 2014)

Well another show wrapped up for a year it appears that most vendors, and customers went home happy. Along with exhibitors and the public. Had a pretty good turn out. Best part we broke it down and loaded it in the trailers in  3 1/2 hours. Sure beats the 4 days it takes to lay out and set up. And beats last year by 45 minutes!


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 28, 2014)

Great show and I really had a good time.  

Steve, thanks to your and Peggy for posting all the pictures.

Also, thanks to all the NAMES people for the great effort they put into NAMES each year.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 28, 2014)

I would like to add my thanks to all the hard work put forth to make this another great show. Saturday was non-stop for me. Sunday was slower but always is. I was asked to do a seminar this year and at first was a little apprehensive but enjoyed it very much. I hope to see everyone next year. 
gbritnell


----------



## kvom (Apr 29, 2014)

Just got home after 700 miles non-stop drive.  I stayed over two days and went to see the Henry Ford museum.  Those interested in true size steam engines should plan a visit when attending NAMES.  I'll have pics up in a bit.


----------



## PTsideshow (Apr 29, 2014)

Here Is the pdf of the hand out on the Ornamental Rose Engine The rescan of this hand out didn't do it Justice. 

View attachment MADE flyer.pdf


----------



## kvom (Apr 30, 2014)

Here are some engine pics I took:

http://www.pbase.com/kvom/names_2014


----------

